# Anyone heard of Truman Timeshare Solutions?



## savid67 (Jul 2, 2009)

They made us an offer from a buyer to purchase are timeshare in Las Vegas, but we will need to pay $1887 for the title deed search and letigation search, but it will be refunded during settlement. The buyer has put $245 in an earnest money deposit is what he is telling me. Curious to see if anyone has heard or dealt with this company.


----------



## theo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Repetition gets old, but...*



savid67 said:


> They made us an offer from a buyer to purchase are timeshare in Las Vegas, but we will need to pay $1887 for the title deed search and letigation search, but it will be refunded during settlement. The buyer has put $245 in an earnest money deposit is what he is telling me. Curious to see if anyone has heard or dealt with this company.



Rest assured that there is no buyer and there is no offer. Parasites likes these exist solely to take your "upfront" money. Don't give it to them. 

I've said here many times before that I have *never once*, in several decades of timeshare ownership and experience, *ever* heard of *any* timeshare related company with the word "Solutions" in its' name to be anything except an upfront fee parasite operation of some sort. Maybe this one is the first exception in 26 years, but somehow I sincerely doubt it...


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 2, 2009)

It has become a feeding frenzy.  Everyday a new person is showing up on TUG to ask about another upfront fee company.  As you have been told, there is no buyer and there is a simple way to confirm this.  Offer these leeches twice their fee but those funds will be taken out of the closing that is handled by an escrow company of your choosing.  I guarantee you that they will no longer want to do business with you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2009)

yes but at least more are finding TUG before making the decisions!


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 2, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> yes but at least more are finding TUG before making the decisions!



We can only hope.  The scary thing could be that the percentage of people finding TUG before their decision might be the same and there are just that many others being scammed.


----------



## San Antone (Jul 7, 2009)

*TrumanTimeShareSolutions*

This company calls, asks a few questions, gets buddy, buddy with you and then says "Let me turn on the recorder so we can verify the information." WARNING..This recording can and will be used against you in a court of law if you fail to live up to the agreement you make in the recording.
The scam goes like this. They call you asking if you really want to sell your timeshare. They claim to have buyers waiting who have placed money into escrow for your property. They tell you how much you can get for your timeshare. (and it is considerably more than what you paid for it.) They ask for a few details about your timeshare and say "We'll do a little research and get back to you." Then comes the second phone call. The first one was from what we call "The Hook"..This second guy is known as "The Closer". And they are good at what they do.
But I was a little sceptical after seeing a few not so good reports on a Google check that I did while I was on the phone with "The Closer" so I told him I would get back to him. I made a call to my niece who is in real estate, gave her the information and she asked that I call them back and tell them that I would agree to their terms IF and ONLY IF they would agree to take their fee for their service from the closing as is done in most every real estate transaction in this country.
The reply I received from TrumanTimeShareSolutions is, "We don't do business like that." And that was all they could come up with..Beware..
Have a nice day.


----------



## Patri (Jul 7, 2009)

San Antone said:


> This company calls, asks a few questions, gets buddy, buddy with you and then says "Let me turn on the recorder so we can verify the information." WARNING..This recording can and will be used against you in a court of law if you fail to live up to the agreement you make in the recording.



Is that statement the salesman's or yours? I truly doubt it would hold up in court, only what you sign that is in writing.


----------



## Kimber (Jul 7, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> yes but at least more are finding TUG before making the decisions!



I didn't use anyone that wanted money up front because of you guys on here. I have no idea how I will do this, but I will. Thanks for your help.


----------



## danrucker3 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Truman Timeshare Solutions called*

Not to :deadhorse:, but it I was called by them tonight also.  After asking me some questions they told me I'd have to pay those silly fees upfront - I declined telling them I feel uneasy paying "someone" that is "somewhere" using their rules. After hanging up the phone I went straight to TUG and came across this board.  I tell ya -- TUG saves me again!


----------



## chaspdann (Jul 17, 2009)

*Truman Timeshare Solutions*

My wife and I just cancelled the contract with Truman Timeshare Solutions. By Phone, Fax, and Email, within the 3 day period, because the verbal contract did not match the written. The written contract made no mention of a buyer in the system. Which verbally was the main selling point.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 17, 2009)

Go online to your credit card site to confirm if you have been charged

Dispute the charge immediately with the credit card company


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2009)

new TUGBBB poll added

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102336


----------



## chaspdann (Jul 17, 2009)

Credit card alertet and being monitored! Thanks!


----------



## hurst1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*honestly*

i gotta stick up for these guys! Truman actually found a buyer for my Sedona Timeshare and their employees were very nice and professional ! I suggest researching any company before doin biz with them!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jul 29, 2009)

hurst1 said:


> i gotta stick up for these guys! Truman actually found a buyer for my Sedona Timeshare and their employees were very nice and professional ! I suggest researching any company before doin biz with them!




Two posts on TUG, and both "sticking up for these guys".

We gotta' be suspicious.... at least to some degree.  Want to provide some details?


----------



## london (Jul 29, 2009)

*For Sale By Owner Listing Company*

This company is a for sale by owner listing service.

They are not a real estate broker. Check their website out.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 29, 2009)

hurst1 said:


> i gotta stick up for these guys! Truman actually found a buyer for my Sedona Timeshare and their employees were very nice and professional ! I suggest researching any company before doin biz with them!



Going to shout please accept my apologies in advance

SHILL

let me turn it up a little louder

*SHILL*


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 29, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Going to shout please accept my apologies in advance
> 
> SHILL
> 
> ...



Just in case someone missed your point, I thought I would quote it again!

Maybe we should start an over/under wager as to how long it will take a mod to tell us that the IP address of hurst1 is the same as the company or a director of the company.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2009)

Sherlock Denise is on the case - this is what I have so far:

Someone else registered with TUG today with the exact same IP address, but the 2nd person listed a different name, location, and email address.  They haven't, as yet, posted.

The IP address, the claimed location of user #2, and the location of the business are in 3 different states.


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like they may be calling in favours from the relatives then.  You may have pre-empted a post from that newcomer, presumably that was going to praise this company.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2009)

It's true that the IP for this user sources to an e-mail provider that is headquartered in a different state (GA) from Truman. However, the IP for the user sources to the same state (FL) as the location for Truman and a state where the e-mail provider has e-mail customers. That along with the fact that this new BBS registrant miraculously found TUG to post this glowing report twice should be enough to make readers suspicious.

Next, Truman's website has only 60 listings and has many, many typos. For example, the very first timeshare listed is "Marriott Mountain Vallet", a timeshare that doesn't exist. And it's supposedly in "Rickenbridge, CO", a location that doesn't seem to exist. Yes, I know what was intended, but is that sloppiness worth paying a substantial upfront fee, especially when there are so many legitimate timeshare resellers that don't charge such fees and have excellent track records among TUGgers? I think not!

Further, the consistent experience of TUGgers who get similar unsolicited calls from companies claiming to have a buyer is that such calls have been scams.

Thus, I believe the advice in this thread from longtime TUGgers is sound advice.


----------



## calgarygary (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe hurst1 will return and address these concerns - honestly!:hysterical:


----------

